# What are your thoughts



## shirl62 (3 September 2018)

As some of you may know I became a horse owner a couple of months ago ( well actually small cob) He is only just over 5yrs old. He was a little angel until a couple of weeks ago. Margaret my twin sis has a little 6 1/2 yr old little cob mare and until I move to Scotland she has been doing a great job looking after him. I see my boy every other weekend. Any way the little darling has now decided to start being naughty especially his ground manners. When tacking up he swings his bottom around when the bridle is going to be put on and he also kicks the wall where he is tethered up . He will also stamp his back leg too. He is naughty at the mounting block too , even although we have taken time to bring him to the black to just stand and not get on him, then put one foot in stirrup etc. I am off the opinion that he does not trust me, but he does it with my sis too. 

Any advice from you lovely people...Please be gentle with me!

Shirl


----------



## be positive (4 September 2018)

You and your sister are both new owners and I suspect your little cob is still very inexperienced as well so is getting a bit confused at the same time as he is finding his own place in life, at his age many go through tricky stages and more so if things are inconsistent or the handler shows signs of nerves or weakness, not really about trust more about knowing the rules will not change.

I would get him checked to ensure he doesn't have a good reason to mess about, tack not fitting or mites could cause him to be irritable, if there is no reason then get some professional help to nip it in the bud now, it may be that you need to be a little firmer or clearer and having a pro with you to advise can really help, 9 times out of 10 they just require the owner to make the boundaries clearer and not put up with such nonsense but if there is a reason that also needs addressing quickly before the behaviour becomes ingrained.


----------



## cobgoblin (4 September 2018)

Check that his saddle fits... He's at an age when he will start to broaden out and will probably need regular checks... I have a pile of saddles as testament to this. 
Check his tushes, which should be erupting/erupted and may be sore. Treat any mites.
Basically eliminate any reason why he should play up. 

Once you're sure it's not anything physical you are left with a case of the 'kevins'... An adolescent horse that doesn't want to do as its told. 5yrs is the usual age for this.
You will have to be quite firm with him and very patient but determined... It's a good time to get yourself an instructor to help keep your confidence up riding and to help keep him in line on the ground... He mustn't be allowed to turn into a thug.

The good news is that they eventually get over it and grow up a bit... Some give in quickly.


----------



## shirl62 (4 September 2018)

Thanks for the help. Will certainly get saddle/teeth checked. He is fine when we go out hacking and has been very good considering his age especially there are loads of pheasants about and even when one flew out of the hedgerow he took it all in his stride. Margaret does most of his care as I have not moved yet, but margaret is very firm and consistent with him so at the moment I tend to let her deal with him as I don't want him getting confused and I am not as confident on the ground with him. If its the ''Kevins'' then we will have just have to be firm and consistent and hope it doesn't last too long.

Shirl


----------



## maggie62 (4 September 2018)

I think Shirl is making too much of it all. He actually hadn't done much when Shirl got him so all in all he is not that bad. I don't let him boss me and bad manners must be corrected in a kind but firm way. He is a little star out hacking but tends to play up in the school. My Apple was like that but she is now settling down and with consistent handling she is much better. I think it is a case of the 'kevins' now he has his hoofs under the table so to speak and is a bit full of himself. He is a lovely boy.


----------



## cobgoblin (4 September 2018)

Oh my!... Having your sister on the same forum!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 September 2018)

maggie62 said:



			I think Shirl is making too much of it all. He actually hadn't done much when Shirl got him so all in all he is not that bad. I don't let him boss me and bad manners must be corrected in a kind but firm way. He is a little star out hacking but tends to play up in the school. My Apple was like that but she is now settling down and with consistent handling she is much better. I think it is a case of the 'kevins' now he has his hoofs under the table so to speak and is a bit full of himself. He is a lovely boy.
		
Click to expand...

He always looks like a lovely boy and I understand that you deal with him daily and correct as necessary but actually sometimes someone who doesn't see a horse regularly picks up on subtle changes quicker than the daily carer.  I would definitely check his tack, he is possibly still growing and will definitely be changing shape.  I'm sure everything will be fine and Shirl will have a great time with him when she moves up to Scotland.


----------



## shirl62 (4 September 2018)

cobgoblin said:



			Oh my!... Having your sister on the same forum!
		
Click to expand...

Double trouble...I get daily updates on Skype from Mags ..


----------



## shirl62 (4 September 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			He always looks like a lovely boy and I understand that you deal with him daily and correct as necessary but actually sometimes someone who doesn't see a horse regularly picks up on subtle changes quicker than the daily carer.  I would definitely check his tack, he is possibly still growing and will definitely be changing shape.  I'm sure everything will be fine and Shirl will have a great time with him when she moves up to Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure things will be fine and will get tack and teeth checked anyway...I maybe expect too much from him at this stage. Apple and Lennon are such a sweet pair and we love them to bits . They are living beings and not machines...repeat to myself as necessary...lol


----------



## southerncomfort (5 September 2018)

We recently bought a young cob and oh my goodness he has tested my patience!

I think partly it was that the move really unsettled him and partly a 'teenage phase'.  He tried biting first, when that didn't work he tried kicking!

He became more and more unco-operative and narky.  We got everything checked....teeth, back, tack etc.  And then got a really really good instructor to come and give my daughter some lessons on him.

We've been really consistent in what we expect of him and tried to keep to a routine as much as possible and after almost 7 months he is finally becoming a pleasure to have around and is really trying his heart out for us.

We are going to give him 2 or 3 months off over Winter to let him grow up and mature mentally (I hope!).  

Stick with it ladies!  He'll come good eventually.  

ETA: Forgot to say that we really vary his work so we might do either straightness training, light schooling, polework or fun stuff like working equitation and hacking so that he never gets bored or fed up.


----------



## southerncomfort (5 September 2018)

Double post!


----------



## shirl62 (5 September 2018)

southerncomfort said:



			We recently bought a young cob and oh my goodness he has tested my patience!

I think partly it was that the move really unsettled him and partly a 'teenage phase'.  He tried biting first, when that didn't work he tried kicking!

He became more and more unco-operative and narky.  We got everything checked....teeth, back, tack etc.  And then got a really really good instructor to come and give my daughter some lessons on him.

We've been really consistent in what we expect of him and tried to keep to a routine as much as possible and after almost 7 months he is finally becoming a pleasure to have around and is really trying his heart out for us.

We are going to give him 2 or 3 months off over Winter to let him grow up and mature mentally (I hope!).  

Stick with it ladies!  He'll come good eventually.  

ETA: Forgot to say that we really vary his work so we might do either straightness training, light schooling, polework or fun stuff like working equitation and hacking so that he never gets bored or fed up.
		
Click to expand...

That's great to hear...Sounds like my Lennon...We do try to vary his work and have only short periods in the school with poles as you say light school work. He loves hacking too and is doing well in that ..and as you say routine and consistency is the key. He needs to mature mentally and time will hopefully sort him out . I suppose as first time horse owners you have times where you think ''yikes what have I done''.. However as the saying goes....'' Crack on''. We love oor wee bairns and feel blessed to have them in our lives.

Shirl


----------

